# Jointer?



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Has anyone talked with Grizzly tools about when their jointers would be available to ship? I'm looking at the GO490XW and they just say on the site will ship later. Also is the Parallelogram bed the way to go, or the standard Dove Tail bed. 
Thanks Gerald


----------

